# I've uploaded THE Utopia 1.2 Dreamcast bootdisk that actually works.



## JakobAir (May 15, 2019)

I got a request for this disc on my YouTube channel and I'm a bit shamed that I've never uploaded it... So here it is in both .nrg and .cdi (because I'm feeling nostalgic dammit): https://github.com/JakobAir/Dreamcast/blob/master/Utopia CD Loader V1.2.cdi + https://github.com/JakobAir/Dreamcast/blob/master/Utopia CD Loader V1.2.nrg . Not much more to say with this post, I guess.

Enjoy!


----------



## EmulateLife (May 15, 2019)

2000 called it wants it's upload back.

j/k, so many memories of this disc. Can't understand why anyone would want it in 2019 as every game can be found self-bootable.


----------



## JakobAir (May 15, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> 2000 called it wants it's upload back.
> 
> j/k, so many memories of this disc. Can't understand why anyone would want it in 2019 as every game can be found self-bootable.


Pure nostalgia of the scene back then I suppose. I still have the AMD64 machine I first installed Nero and DiscJuggler on and I still use it to burn stuff from time to time.


----------



## EmulateLife (May 15, 2019)

Just made me remember the first time I ever played an emulator. It was on Dreamcast and a disc it was SNES with like every game. I remember while you would select a game there'd be this guy singing with a synthesizer "Merry Christmas to you....you, ew ew" lol and there was snow falling down. It couldn't even play SNES games at full speed.

And the utopia boot disc I had had a dog on it (maybe they all did including this one not sure)


----------



## JakobAir (May 15, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> Just made me remember the first time I ever played an emulator. It was on Dreamcast and a disc it was SNES with like every game. I remember while you would select a game there'd be this guy singing with a synthesizer "Merry Christmas to you....you, ew ew" lol and there was snow falling down. It couldn't even play SNES games at full speed.
> 
> And the utopia boot disc I had had a dog on it (maybe they all did including this one not sure)


The one with the dog was the "Christmas Edition". Did you put the emulators and roms on the disc with a program called DCfactory? I think I still have it on my dedicated archive PC.


----------



## EmulateLife (May 15, 2019)

JakobAir said:


> The one with the dog was the "Christmas Edition". Did you put the emulators and roms on the disc with a program called DCfactory? I think I still have it on my dedicated archive PC.



Sadly I was buying my games for $5 a disc from this guy on the internet, including the SNES emulator disc. So he did all that. Seems stupid now but back then I had no idea where to find isos and didn't have a cd burner. I was just thrilled not to have to pay $50 for a game.


----------

